# nfs problem: mount ok, read ok, but no write

## jody

Hi 

On one machine (plankton) I have a NFS server and export a directory:

```

[root@plankton jody]# cat /etc/exports

/mnt/data1 xxx.yyy.zzz.3(rw,async)  xxx.yyy.zzz.16(rw,async)  xxx.yyy.zzz.17(rw,async)  xxx.yyy.zzz.18(rw,async)  xxx.yyy.zzz.19(rw,async)  xxx.yyy.zzz.20(rw,async)  xxx.yyy.zzz.21(rw,async)  xxx.yyy.zzz.22(rw,async) xxx.yyy.zzz.106(rw,async)
```

A number of gentoo machines (16-22 and 106) can mount this directory and have perfect read and write access to it and all its subdirectories.

The other gentoo machine (3) can mount the directory and read from it, has write access to the directory, but not to the subdirectories.

I treat all machines equally in  /etc/hosts.allow

```
[root@plankton jody]# cat /etc/hosts.allow 

lockd:   localhost, xxx.yyy.zzz.16,  xxx.yyy.zzz.17,  xxx.yyy.zzz.18, xxx.yyy.zzz.19, xxx.yyy.zzz.20, xxx.yyy.zzz.21, xxx.yyy.zzz.22, xxx.yyy.zzz.3, xxx.yyy.zzz.106  

portmap: localhost, xxx.yyy.zzz.16,  xxx.yyy.zzz.17,  xxx.yyy.zzz.18, xxx.yyy.zzz.19, xxx.yyy.zzz.20, xxx.yyy.zzz.21, xxx.yyy.zzz.22, xxx.yyy.zzz.3, xxx.yyy.zzz.106

mountd:  localhost, xxx.yyy.zzz.16,  xxx.yyy.zzz.17,  xxx.yyy.zzz.18, xxx.yyy.zzz.19, xxx.yyy.zzz.20, xxx.yyy.zzz.21, xxx.yyy.zzz.22, xxx.yyy.zzz.3, xxx.yyy.zzz.106

statd:   localhost, xxx.yyy.zzz.16,  xxx.yyy.zzz.17,  xxx.yyy.zzz.18, xxx.yyy.zzz.19, xxx.yyy.zzz.20, xxx.yyy.zzz.21, xxx.yyy.zzz.22, xxx.yyy.zzz.3, xxx.yyy.zzz.106

rquotad:   localhost, xxx.yyy.zzz.16,  xxx.yyy.zzz.17,  xxx.yyy.zzz.18, xxx.yyy.zzz.19, xxx.yyy.zzz.20, xxx.yyy.zzz.21, xxx.yyy.zzz.22, xxx.yyy.zzz.3, xxx.yyy.zzz.106

```

All machines have the same entry in fstab:

```
plankton:/mnt/data1  /mnt/data1       nfs             rw,hard,intr,nosuid,rsize=8192,wsize=32768,timeo=30    0 0
```

The directory in question is owned by the user jody with id 1010:

```
[root@plankton jody]# ls -nd /mnt/data1/

drwxrwxrwx 10 1010 500 4096 2010-02-10 16:32 /mnt/data1/

[root@plankton jody]# ls -nd /mnt/data1/sutura/

drwxr-xr-x 2 1010 500 4096 2009-02-23 17:16 /mnt/data1/sutura/
```

From the 'bad' machine (cari) i can mount /mnt/data1, i can then write to /mnt/data1, but i have no write permission

on /mnt/data1/sutura

```
jody@cari ~ $ touch /mnt/data1/xxx

jody@cari ~ $ touch /mnt/data1/sutura/xxx

touch: cannot touch `/mnt/data1/sutura/xxx': Permission denied
```

(But read permission is given in /mnt/data1/sutura)

This seems to suggest the uid/gid problem, but this is not the case: On the 'bad' machine (cari), the user jody has the same user  id and group id

as the shown by 'ls -n' :

```
cari jody # grep jody /etc/passwd

jody:x:1010:500::/home/jody:/bin/bash
```

(I have unmounted and remounted the directtory sveral times, to nto no avail)

Does anybody have a suggestion what coul be the problem?

Thank you

  Jody

----------

## tony-curtis

I've read and re-read this one and nothing obvious sticks out, but some thoughts:

1. any firewalling going on?

2. do a "cat -v" on the exports and hosts.allow files.  Do any weird non-printing characters appear?

3. Are there any file system ACLs involved on the server-side?

4. You might want to do a tcpdump and snoop attempts to write from a working client and the broken one, and see if there's some difference in the NFS conversation.

----------

## Wormo

I second the packet-sniffing suggestion; when I hit a mystery like that, I tend to kick off wireshark to observe the difference between the working and non-working cases.

----------

## jody

Hi

I finally got arounf to installing wireshark and looking at what happens during the mount,

once withe prefectly working machine, and once with the read-only-machine.

Indeed, the traces look different, but i can't interpret what is 'good' and what is 'bad'.

I notice that the 'good' mount makes calls to the "newoak" port, whereas these

do not occur during the 'bad' mount. Even not counting these, there is a lot more

traffic during the good mount...for instance sixteen messages involving the sunrpc

port during the good mount, but only 8 of them during the bad mount; during the

'good' mount there are two exchanges each of "V3 FSINFO" and "V3 GETATTR",

bit in the bad mount these appear only once each.

The GETATTR lines look identical.

Perhaps someone can see the essential difference?

xxx.xxx.xxx.111 is the nfs server, xxx.xxx.xxx.16 is the machine with working mount, and xxx.xxx.xxx.3 is the machine with the read-only mount

The good mount:

```
      1 0.000000    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         SSH      Encrypted request packet len=48

      2 0.000096    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        SSH      Encrypted response packet len=48

      3 0.000114    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         TCP      53534 > ssh [ACK] Seq=49 Ack=49 Win=165 Len=0 TSV=140341287 TSER=15091804

      4 0.002376    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      52373 > sunrpc [SYN] Seq=0 Win=5840 Len=0 MSS=1460 TSV=15091805 TSER=0 WS=6

      5 0.002389    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         TCP      sunrpc > 52373 [SYN, ACK] Seq=0 Ack=1 Win=5792 Len=0 MSS=1460 TSV=140341289 TSER=15091805 WS=6

      6 0.002438    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      52373 > sunrpc [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=15091805 TSER=140341289

      7 0.002453    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        Portmap  V2 GETPORT Call (Reply In 9) MOUNT(100005) V:3 TCP

      8 0.002458    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         TCP      sunrpc > 52373 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=137 Win=6912 Len=0 TSV=140341289 TSER=15091805

      9 0.002689    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         Portmap  V2 GETPORT Reply (Call In 7) Port:4001

     10 0.002727    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      52373 > sunrpc [ACK] Seq=137 Ack=33 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=15091805 TSER=140341290

     11 0.002741    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      52373 > sunrpc [FIN, ACK] Seq=137 Ack=33 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=15091805 TSER=140341290

     12 0.002754    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      904 > newoak [SYN] Seq=0 Win=5840 Len=0 MSS=1460 TSV=15091805 TSER=0 WS=6

     13 0.002760    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         TCP      newoak > 904 [SYN, ACK] Seq=0 Ack=1 Win=5792 Len=0 MSS=1460 TSV=140341290 TSER=15091805 WS=6

     14 0.002799    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      904 > newoak [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=15091805 TSER=140341290

     15 0.002811    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        MOUNT    V3 NULL Call (Reply In 19)

     16 0.002816    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         TCP      newoak > 904 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=45 Win=5824 Len=0 TSV=140341290 TSER=15091805

     17 0.002825    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         TCP      sunrpc > 52373 [FIN, ACK] Seq=33 Ack=138 Win=6912 Len=0 TSV=140341290 TSER=15091805

     18 0.002866    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      52373 > sunrpc [ACK] Seq=138 Ack=34 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=15091805 TSER=140341290

     19 0.002911    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         MOUNT    V3 NULL Reply (Call In 15)

     20 0.002950    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      904 > newoak [ACK] Seq=45 Ack=29 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=15091805 TSER=140341290

     21 0.002968    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        MOUNT    V3 MNT Call (Reply In 22) /mnt/data1

     22 0.006253    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         MOUNT    V3 MNT Reply (Call In 21)

     23 0.006305    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      904 > newoak [FIN, ACK] Seq=181 Ack=109 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=15091805 TSER=140341293

     24 0.006336    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      47310 > sunrpc [SYN] Seq=0 Win=5840 Len=0 MSS=1460 TSV=15091805 TSER=0 WS=6

     25 0.006348    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         TCP      sunrpc > 47310 [SYN, ACK] Seq=0 Ack=1 Win=5792 Len=0 MSS=1460 TSV=140341293 TSER=15091805 WS=6

     26 0.006359    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         TCP      newoak > 904 [FIN, ACK] Seq=109 Ack=182 Win=6912 Len=0 TSV=140341293 TSER=15091805

     27 0.006389    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      47310 > sunrpc [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=15091805 TSER=140341293

     28 0.006401    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        Portmap  V2 GETPORT Call (Reply In 31) NFS(100003) V:3 TCP

     29 0.006405    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         TCP      sunrpc > 47310 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=137 Win=6912 Len=0 TSV=140341293 TSER=15091805

     30 0.006408    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      904 > newoak [ACK] Seq=182 Ack=110 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=15091805 TSER=140341293

     31 0.006628    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         Portmap  V2 GETPORT Reply (Call In 28) Port:2049

     32 0.006667    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      47310 > sunrpc [ACK] Seq=137 Ack=33 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=15091805 TSER=140341294

     33 0.006675    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      47310 > sunrpc [FIN, ACK] Seq=137 Ack=33 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=15091805 TSER=140341294

     34 0.006680    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      845 > nfs [SYN] Seq=0 Win=5840 Len=0 MSS=1460 TSV=15091805 TSER=0 WS=6

     35 0.006687    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         TCP      nfs > 845 [SYN, ACK] Seq=0 Ack=1 Win=5792 Len=0 MSS=1460 TSV=140341294 TSER=15091805 WS=6

     36 0.006710    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         TCP      sunrpc > 47310 [FIN, ACK] Seq=33 Ack=138 Win=6912 Len=0 TSV=140341294 TSER=15091805

     37 0.006727    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      845 > nfs [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=15091805 TSER=140341294

     38 0.006740    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        NFS      V3 NULL Call (Reply In 41)

     39 0.006745    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         TCP      nfs > 845 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=45 Win=5824 Len=0 TSV=140341294 TSER=15091805

     40 0.006748    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      47310 > sunrpc [ACK] Seq=138 Ack=34 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=15091805 TSER=140341294

     41 0.006884    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         NFS      V3 NULL Reply (Call In 38)

     42 0.006926    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      845 > nfs [ACK] Seq=45 Ack=29 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=15091805 TSER=140341294

     43 0.006952    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        NFSACL   V3 NULL Call (Reply In 44)

     44 0.006972    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         NFSACL   V3 NULL Reply (Call In 43)

     45 0.007024    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        NFS      V3 FSINFO Call (Reply In 46), FH:0x47f8732f

     46 0.007053    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         NFS      V3 FSINFO Reply (Call In 45)

     47 0.007110    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        NFS      V3 PATHCONF Call (Reply In 48), FH:0x47f8732f

     48 0.007136    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         NFS      V3 PATHCONF Reply (Call In 47)

     49 0.007190    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        NFS      V3 GETATTR Call (Reply In 50), FH:0x47f8732f

     50 0.007217    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         NFS      V3 GETATTR Reply (Call In 49)  Directory mode:0777 uid:1010 gid:500

     51 0.007304    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        NFS      V3 FSINFO Call (Reply In 52), FH:0x47f8732f

     52 0.007329    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         NFS      V3 FSINFO Reply (Call In 51)

     53 0.007783    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        NFS      V3 GETATTR Call (Reply In 54), FH:0x47f8732f

     54 0.007811    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         NFS      V3 GETATTR Reply (Call In 53)  Directory mode:0777 uid:1010 gid:500

     55 0.008440    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        SSH      Encrypted response packet len=64

     56 0.008446    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         TCP      53534 > ssh [ACK] Seq=49 Ack=113 Win=165 Len=0 TSV=140341295 TSER=15091805

     57 0.008469    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        SSH      Encrypted response packet len=80

     58 0.008474    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.16         TCP      53534 > ssh [ACK] Seq=49 Ack=193 Win=165 Len=0 TSV=140341296 TSER=15091805

     59 0.041220    xxx.xxx.xxx.16         xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      845 > nfs [ACK] Seq=809 Ack=517 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=15091809 TSER=140341295
```

the bad mount:

```
      2 2.514179    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          SSH      Encrypted request packet len=48

      3 2.514451    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        SSH      Encrypted response packet len=48

      4 2.514477    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          TCP      57807 > ssh [ACK] Seq=49 Ack=49 Win=165 Len=0 TSV=139558254 TSER=147268386

      5 2.520016    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      54606 > sunrpc [SYN] Seq=0 Win=5840 Len=0 MSS=1460 TSV=147268388 TSER=0 WS=7

      6 2.520032    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          TCP      sunrpc > 54606 [SYN, ACK] Seq=0 Ack=1 Win=5792 Len=0 MSS=1460 TSV=139558259 TSER=147268388 WS=6

      7 2.520179    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      54606 > sunrpc [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=147268388 TSER=139558259

      8 2.520227    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        Portmap  V2 GETPORT Call (Reply In 10) NFS(100003) V:3 TCP

      9 2.520236    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          TCP      sunrpc > 54606 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=61 Win=5824 Len=0 TSV=139558259 TSER=147268388

     10 2.520434    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          Portmap  V2 GETPORT Reply (Call In 8) Port:2049

     11 2.520528    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      54606 > sunrpc [ACK] Seq=61 Ack=33 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=147268388 TSER=139558260

     12 2.520548    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      54606 > sunrpc [FIN, ACK] Seq=61 Ack=33 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=147268388 TSER=139558260

     13 2.520571    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      40269 > nfs [SYN] Seq=0 Win=5840 Len=0 MSS=1460 TSV=147268388 TSER=0 WS=7

     14 2.520580    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          TCP      nfs > 40269 [SYN, ACK] Seq=0 Ack=1 Win=5792 Len=0 MSS=1460 TSV=139558260 TSER=147268388 WS=6

     15 2.520594    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          TCP      sunrpc > 54606 [FIN, ACK] Seq=33 Ack=62 Win=5824 Len=0 TSV=139558260 TSER=147268388

     16 2.520679    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      40269 > nfs [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=147268388 TSER=139558260

     17 2.520699    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      54606 > sunrpc [ACK] Seq=62 Ack=34 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=147268388 TSER=139558260

     18 2.520703    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        NFS      V3 NULL Call (Reply In 20)

     19 2.520705    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          TCP      nfs > 40269 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=45 Win=5824 Len=0 TSV=139558260 TSER=147268388

     20 2.520767    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          NFS      V3 NULL Reply (Call In 18)

     21 2.520902    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      40269 > nfs [ACK] Seq=45 Ack=29 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=147268388 TSER=139558260

     22 2.520914    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      40269 > nfs [FIN, ACK] Seq=45 Ack=29 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=147268388 TSER=139558260

     23 2.520926    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          TCP      nfs > 40269 [FIN, ACK] Seq=29 Ack=46 Win=5824 Len=0 TSV=139558260 TSER=147268388

     24 2.520941    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        Portmap  V2 GETPORT Call (Reply In 26) MOUNT(100005) V:3 UDP

     25 2.521034    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      40269 > nfs [ACK] Seq=46 Ack=30 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=147268388 TSER=139558260

     26 2.521084    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          Portmap  V2 GETPORT Reply (Call In 24) Port:4001

     27 2.521179    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        MOUNT    V3 NULL Call (Reply In 28)

     28 2.521276    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          MOUNT    V3 NULL Reply (Call In 27)

     29 2.521443    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        MOUNT    V3 MNT Call (Reply In 30) /mnt/data1

     30 2.549819    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          MOUNT    V3 MNT Reply (Call In 29)

     31 2.552302    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      813 > nfs [SYN] Seq=0 Win=5840 Len=0 MSS=1460 TSV=147268396 TSER=0 WS=7

     32 2.552315    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          TCP      nfs > 813 [SYN, ACK] Seq=0 Ack=1 Win=5792 Len=0 MSS=1460 TSV=139558291 TSER=147268396 WS=6

     33 2.552409    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      813 > nfs [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=147268396 TSER=139558291

     34 2.552426    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        NFS      V3 NULL Call (Reply In 36)

     35 2.552439    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          TCP      nfs > 813 [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=45 Win=5824 Len=0 TSV=139558292 TSER=147268396

     36 2.552502    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          NFS      V3 NULL Reply (Call In 34)

     37 2.552637    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      813 > nfs [ACK] Seq=45 Ack=29 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=147268396 TSER=139558292

     38 2.552669    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        NFS      V3 FSINFO Call (Reply In 39), FH:0x47f8732f

     39 2.552698    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          NFS      V3 FSINFO Reply (Call In 38)

     40 2.552780    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        NFS      V3 GETATTR Call (Reply In 41), FH:0x47f8732f

     41 2.552809    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          NFS      V3 GETATTR Reply (Call In 40)  Directory mode:0777 uid:1010 gid:500

     42 2.553679    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        SSH      Encrypted response packet len=64

     43 2.553688    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          TCP      57807 > ssh [ACK] Seq=49 Ack=113 Win=165 Len=0 TSV=139558293 TSER=147268396

     44 2.553838    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        SSH      Encrypted response packet len=80

     45 2.553844    xxx.xxx.xxx.111        xxx.xxx.xxx.3          TCP      57807 > ssh [ACK] Seq=49 Ack=193 Win=165 Len=0 TSV=139558293 TSER=147268396

     46 2.590745    xxx.xxx.xxx.3          xxx.xxx.xxx.111        TCP      813 > nfs [ACK] Seq=181 Ack=229 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=147268406 TSER=139558292
```

Thank You

  Jody

----------

